# cranks but won't start



## kz4life (Apr 29, 2016)

I tuned up my car today and put in a new throttle body because the idle control sensor wasn't working properly. got it all done took if for a drive pulled in the drive shut it off so i could check the belts.......just making sure everything was in good shape. 
I got in the car and started and was talking to my son when it died and now it won't start it just cranks any ideas what is going on?

I checked the keys, programmed the throttle body.


----------



## kz4life (Apr 29, 2016)

I should have added it's an 04 murano


----------

